# MF 35 "Double Butt".



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pulling a 4 bottom.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm having a hard time seeing what the advantage of that is over just duallys. Trying to turn that thing around in the headland would be absurd, because it didn't look like it articulated left to right at all between the two sets of diffs. Besides, that tractor is only about 35hp. I know in my soil you could get 35hp to pull a 4 bottom no matter how many tires you put on it. They're plowing in already plowed dirt, and you can see in the video that when the plow penetrates very much the little 3 cylinder Perkins is struggling. Now on the other hand, look at the double tractor that you can get a glimpse of at about 2:30 minutes in the same video.... That's what I'm talking about. Reminds me of the old Doublemint gum commercials. 

I can't bash it too much because it looks like a really fun nostalgic project and toy.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

To me it would seem hard to get the tires speed matched. Running the rear wheels off the pto seems you might be matched a certain engine RPM in a certain gear and then change engine rpm do not think the pot would change at same ratio but then I am not a transmission ratio expert by any means.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Palmettokat said:


> To me it would seem hard to get the tires speed matched. Running the rear wheels off the pto seems you might be matched a certain engine RPM in a certain gear and then change engine rpm do not think the pot would change at same ratio but then I am not a transmission ratio expert by any means.


MF 35 has option to ground speed and live. Can even run pto in reverse to back out when using an auger.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> MF 35 has option to ground speed and live. Can even run pto in reverse to back out when using an auger.


I have a MF 1100 with the ground speed PTO option. I could never figure out what on earth it was for, but now i know that I just need another rear diff and tires to make it a double butt  . However, I'm not sure that would work too well pulling my bale wagon .


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have heard of two wheeled garden tractors with ground speed PTO for driving the wheels on a trailer. I did not know of any standard tractor with a ground speed PTO. Maybe it would work with a hay rake?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> MF 35 has option to ground speed and live. Can even run pto in reverse to back out when using an auger.


Many years ago, I also had a MF with a ground or live PTO lever. It was a 135 and it was overworked as it was a very handy little squirt. It raked a world of hay, pulled loaded hay wagons, ran a JD 24T square baler in a pinch, clipped pasture with Ford 501 sickle mower, and ran a occasional plant setter whose name escapes me at the moment.

Regards, Mike


----------

